# Silvertip BNP's and some livebearers!



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Most of the fish are gone. Thanks for the respones. I am just working through the list of people that responded. I may have some plants to go as well.

UPDATE: Marriage has gone sideways, and lost my time to maintain and upkeep, so instead of risking losing the fish to problems I am just giving them away for free. So I have lots of bristlenose plecos, albino and regular, in different stages of life ranging from fresh hatched eggs to 1 1/4". Also platys and some swords in different stages of growth as well. One bristlenose breeding trio, GONE. Also have another pair of adult bristlenose. Anyways, they have to go, so bring yourself, I have nets and bags. O I forgot I have some large SAE's as well.

Matt


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

What type of platy's mollies and swords?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Hard to describe. The platys are assorted, so they range in color. I have some showa koi swords. Also some other mollies, which are best described with a picture i think. sorry for the vague descriptions


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

free bump for some nice fish!


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

hi, how small are your smallest plecos right now??


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Are a couple of silver tipped bristle nose(s) ready to go?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

There are lots ready to go! Give me a call if your interested.
6048352690
Matt


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

BUMP fish got to go!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

did you get your bnps from storm? i'm trying to vary the gene pool.... ;-)


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Nope separate gene pool. The original 5 were bought here in langley.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

hmmmmmm...... i think i need those silvertips...lol


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Its always a need  trio is gone, but lots of decent sized juvies.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Lots of nice bristlenose plecos and some nice livebearers left! Bump for a nice guy.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

airbaggedmazda has offered to pick up some fish for me when he visits tomorrow! if you could spare up to 6 silvertips (the bigger the better) and some swords it would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm looking for some small community fish,for a boy whom I gave a Fluvel Edge to. If you have some small fish then I'd love to pick some up.


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Vman said:


> I'm looking for some small community fish,for a boy whom I gave a Fluvel Edge to. If you have some small fish then I'd love to pick some up.


I will keep you updated, just trying to be fair and work through the responses in order. So I will let you know soon. 
Thanks


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. do you still have any silvertip bnp left ?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Hello. do you still have any silvertip bnp left ?


Most of them will be gone by the end of today and tommorrow. If there happens to be some left. I will let you know.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

MTSmatt said:


> Most of them will be gone by the end of today and tommorrow. If there happens to be some left. I will let you know.


Ok Thanks Cheers


----------

